# moving plow to a different jeep



## schuder (Apr 23, 2008)

I may have to move my plow to another jeep, I need to know what jeeps have the same frame as i have now, I have a 1985 cj7, the wife is wanting this jeep to be hers, and she don't want the plow setup on her jeep. "I think shes crazy"


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Any CJ5/CJ7


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, you will have to stick with a CJ. YJ and TJ frames are 4" wider....


----------

